# BFA Tulip, anyone tried this before?



## DannyOP (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone here tried the BFA Tulip before? Thoughts on this amp?

I've got a good offer to purchase this and hopefully I'm making a good decision. If there are any owners out there it would be great to know what you think.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Never heard of the Tulip before, thanks for bringing it to my attention! Looks like a really nice piece with a stout power supply.

Have you seen this review? http://www.stereomojo.com/BFA TULIP...IEW.htm/BFATULIPHYBRIDINTEGRATEDAMPREVIEW.htm


----------



## DannyOP (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea I read the review and went ahead with the purchase. Will be having a hifi gathering this weekend at my friend's shop so we'll run it with several speakers from Triangle and some owners will bring along their own gears for a trial. Should be interesting!


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

DannyOP, 
How did your Tulip listening go? Have you checked out the stereotimes.com review of the amplifier?


----------

